# BH Fitness TT Pro Multigym *For Sale*



## The Torturer (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi guys, not sure if this will be of interest to you or not, but I am selling my BH fitness TT pro multigym on ebay, pop by amd take a look if your are after something similar 

Any questions please feel free to holla

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BH-Fitness-TT-Pro-Multi-Gym-Nearly-New-7-Months-Old-Hardly-Used-/261118475812?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3ccbdfbe24 :thumb:


----------

